

Show HN: Realtime time tracking with Sinatra/Node.js/Redis - face7hill

I know that there are a lot of time tracking tools out there but I wanted something super minimalist and developer-friendly so I built this:<p>https://timestreamapp.com<p>I’m curious what you guys think.
======
swanson
I like that you don't have to start/stop when switching tasks, but I don't
really get why there isn't a way to stop recording time. Does that mean at the
end of the day, I'm supposed to make a 'break' entry (as you say in the FAQ)
and let it run till the next morning? That seems silly. I am already having to
take some action to 'stop' tracking by adding a fake entry so I don't see how
it's saving time or keystrokes.

I really like the interface and the minimalist approach otherwise. Whether or
not I use it will ultimately come down to the price or the free account
limitations.

~~~
face7hill
Yeah, I hear you about the "br" issue. With some of my early testers, it works
for them. For others, not so much. I'll probably add a setting that you can
adjust. As for pricing, I'm still working that out but I'm going to follow
Evernote's approach, i.e. pay for it when you like it or limit it to 1000
entries free (about two months of hard-core usage). I'm open to suggestions.

------
_mattb
Can't wait to use this! Looks like it will be immensely helpful to see how
time efficient my projects are. I guess I can tag projects by name with a
special character and then search for the tags later.. I noticed in the video
that only the elapsed time of a task is shown -- is there also a way to see
when tasks were started and finished?

~~~
face7hill
Thanks _mattb--I appreciate it. The default view shows elapsed time as you
saw. When you search for items, it gives you a transactional view with
start/stop times. I'm thinking about adding a setting for how you want the
default view, e.g. transactional vs. summary. I've been using this app for a
long time (since 2007). I spent the last couple of months cleaning it up for
public consumption. It really has helped me keep track of my projects. The
most enlightening thing is how much time I spend on phone calls with certain
clients. Now I try to monitor that a little bit more.

------
face7hill
Link: <https://timestreamapp.com>

------
thomasswift
This looks pretty awesome! can't wait to try it out.

~~~
face7hill
Thanks Dude! I'm incorporating some feedback from my beta testers. I'll
activate your account after I deploy the fixes.

